# 92FS Inox and sight color question



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I may buy an Inox 92FS soon (had one years ago w/ night sights) - but, I hate the red color they use in the sight dots. I plan to paint them white when I get it.

However, as the front sight is built into the slide, and is silver - I am not sure how a white dot would look against the silver of the gun.

Anyone ever repainted these sites to white?


----------



## k1w1t1m (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes I have...

I've had no trouble seeing the sight or had any issues with it blending in to the slide color.
Of course if it doesn't work for you it isn't too hard to clean the paint out and try another color.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ok, FINALLY someone has done it after I posted this on a dozen sites! :smt023:smt023:smt023

Glad to hear it. I wondered if there was a reason Beretta did the red paint there.

I know I tried to paint the front sight on my Buckmark all white - and by painting it white to the edges of the sight, it was useless when shooting at a white target. I figured that out after I did it.

So, before I bothered with this, I just wanted to see if there was something I had not thought of or realized (like the white blending in with the silver of the front sight or something similar).

Thanks!


----------



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Ship,

I don't have any sort of answer to your question, but am very envious about your new toy! The Inox 92FS is exactly what I've wanted for the past 2 years or so now. Let us know how it goes. Now I'd better go get a towel to wipe the drool off my keyboard :smt1099

Have fun.


----------



## foxcaller (Jul 29, 2007)

*sight experiment?*

Shipwreck, I'm new here and noticed this thread while browsing. Did you ever try the painting of the red dots on your inox? I hve one as well and was wondering the same thing.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No - I never got it - I said I "MAY" buy one in my original post - I bought a Five Seven in August and got sidetracked. And, I'm going to buy a PX4 tomorrow.

I do still want an Inox Beretta - and, in the next 12 months, I think I will buy one, and try those Night Sighter stick on dots - from the sponsor here.

They should work just as well.

Also, there are rumors of an Inox 90-Two and an Elite III being shown at the Shotshow coming up. They may have a front sight that is NOT built into the slide - like the Vertec model. On the Vertec Inox, it has a black front blade sight with a white dot. I'm hoping that I may like one of these new models, one of which might be Inox.


----------

